# First Rattlesnake of the Year and Misc. So. Cal. Photos



## GQ. (Mar 17, 2007)

Well I finally found my first rattlesnake of the year.  First up a few things found before I found the rattlesnake.  I meant to not post any more California Kingsnake photos, but I can't help myself.

Lampropeltis getula californiae - banded






Lampropeltis getula californiae - striped






Snake Food - Does anyone know what rodent this is?  I have found several this year.






Elgaria multicarinata webbi - A very colorful Southern Alligator Lizard.  This is the only shot I was able to take.


----------



## GQ. (Mar 17, 2007)

This is the third water heater I have found that was used as a hive.  Be careful before rolling one over!
Bee Hive Water Heater






Yellow Millipede - This is the first one I have ever found like this.  Does anyone know what it is?  Is it freshly molted or is that the color?  I have no idea.






Yellow Millipede With Size Perspective


----------



## GQ. (Mar 17, 2007)

And finally.....a rattlesnake!
Do you see it?  This is exactly how I saw it.  I just happened to see a patch of scales when I was walking past this bush.  The snake never rattled.
Crotalus oreganus helleri






Here she is!  Ain't she a beauty?
Crotalus oreganus helleri - Southern Pacific Rattlesnake






Another shot...
Crotalus oreganus helleri


----------



## syndicate (Mar 17, 2007)

cool pics!hope u dont run into any africanized bees out there


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice shots! And congrats on the first helleri! She looks fat and healthy. I hope you can get another shot of that alligator lizard, sure looks like a beauty!

The snake food looks like a vole of some kind


----------



## Natemass (Mar 18, 2007)

im quite jealous of the rattle snake i really want to see one in the wild


----------



## Bill S (Mar 18, 2007)

The rodent is a vole - but I don't remember the species or Latin name.  

Nice coloring for an adult helleri.  Where in So. Cal. did you see it?  The ones I used to find in the Santa Monicas tended to be much darker as adults.  Was this one from further up the coast?


----------



## GQ. (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!  Thanks for letting me know it was a vole too.  My small mammal knowledge is lacking.

Lelle,

     I have found several dozen Elgaria multicarinata webbi.  This is only the second one I have ever turned up with that beautiful coloration.  I almost wish I had dived for it first before stopping to take a photo.  I would have liked a couple more shots of it.

Nate,

     There is nothing like finding a rattlesnake in the wild.  I couldn't stop smiling after I found this one.

Bill,

It was found just outside of San Diego.  This is by far the lightest colored helleri I have ever found in the area.  All the others I have found have been much darker.  This is especially true for the adults which sometimes appear almost completely black with a highly reduced pattern.  Although I did find a really nice high contrasting specimen here a couple years back.  

The size variation on the ones I have found has been remarkable.  I have found some adults that were only a couple feet long.  I have also found some adult females that were truly huge.  The female pictured above was only 2.5 feet maximum.  i wish I could have place a tape measure next to her.  She was very petite, but she looked extremely healthy and had good weight.

The light chocolate coloration on this one was amazing.  The first photo of her I took in the shadows and the coloration is very close to true.  I wish I had taken about 100 more photos.  I also wish the lighting wasn't so bad on the shots I took in the sun.  Those late afternoon shots with the harsh light and shadows are hard for me to capture on my digital camera.

Feel free to post some photos of the ones you found in the Santa Monicas.  I would love to see a couple shots.

-G


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 18, 2007)

Speaking of color on helleri, there are black ones that make cerberus look pale! I only seen a few shots of them but if any of you happen to have photos please post em.


----------

